# bagged mk4 golf/gti Thread



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

1st build thread even though alot has came and left in my 1st car. I am 21 years young and have enjoyed everything done. bought the car back in 06 completely stock. hope you guys enjoy my air suspension build. Started off with H&R sport springs. Did Rokkor Coilovers and now.... 

FRONT SUSPENSION: Mason Tech Struts (Baby blue) 








Rear Shocks: Koni Aggressive low Adjustables w/ Bump stop Removed 








Rear Bags: UA Airhouse 2 w/ Dorbritz D Cups 








Dual 380cc Accuair compressors 
Dual 3 Gal. tanks color matching color of car. Candyweib color code# LB9A 








3/8 valves (QT. 8) 
all dot fittings 
3/8 lines to tanks 
1/4 lines to bags 

Bag Riders 7 switchbox with brass knuckles : ) 








Airlift gauges 


For now this is how Blue Moon used to sit with booty not low enough 








Front view on Rokkors 









these photos were taken before i updated front Euro bumper with 4 motion valence molded to bumper. 

reason why golf/ gti is because Rigo Zuniga (Crazymoforz) and I did work on 2 swaps


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

started my trunk set up since i don't work Mondays any longer and had a 3 days weekend cause of Easter. BTW. happy Easter everyone. :laugh: 

had to x off alot of fitments becuase didnt know how far would the rear seat obstruct tank #1. 

closest to the seat with enough to clear is 2 3/8". so if you would like to do 2 tanks like on my photo where the tanks are together youll save these fitments. 

- WIDTH OF TRUNK: 40 1/4" 
- LENGTH OF TRUNK FROM CENTER: 33 1/2" ( USE THE RUG TO GUIDE CUT ON CURVES 
- MEASUREMENT OF TANK FROM BOLT TO BOLT IS 12 1/4" 
- MEASURE 20" TO KNOW HALF OF BOARD. 
- MEASURE 6 1/8 FROM LEFT AND RIGHT OF THE 20" (13.875'). FROM THERE MARK IT TO KNOW WHERE HOLE 1 AND 2 WILL BE 
- NOW MEASURE 4 3/8 DOWN FROM 13.875'' TO KNOW WHERE HOLE 3 AND 4 WILL BE MADE 
YOU SHOULD BE DONE WITH TANK # 1 
(BOTH TANKS HAVE ABOUT AN INCH OF BEING APART) 
- MEASURE 3 5/8" APART FROM HOLE 3 AND 4 AND MARK 5 AND 6 
- MEASURE 4 3/8 FROM HOLE 5 AND 6 AND YOU SHOULD HAVE HOLE 7 AND 8. 

THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Do work:thumbup: I love those tanks and especially that switch box I also run AH2 with d cups in the rear


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

i just finished mounting the tanks to the wood. ill post tmrw how the car sits and how the tanks sit. i installed all suspension yesterday. thanks man! : ) :beer: 

also need to buy carpet to redo the back of my seats cause my car caught on fire a while back due to a blacket on my amps :banghead:... idk what ill be doing for floor yet. maybe oak wood which is white but idk yet. feel free to throw ideas


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

got the other half of the board done after coming back from work... feel free to leave your opinions. :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks good man, ive seen your car at the hat a few times. the tanks look awesome.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> looks good man, ive seen your car at the hat a few times. the tanks look awesome.


 thanks man! ive seen your name on the hat thread but im bad with faces to usernames lol.. bought the airline yesterday and a couple new fittings. all needed left is build a spot for valves to go in and airline connected to bags. other then that it should be done.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

volks8 said:


> thanks man! ive seen your name on the hat thread but im bad with faces to usernames lol.. bought the airline yesterday and a couple new fittings. all needed left is build a spot for valves to go in and airline connected to bags. other then that it should be done.


 yeah i live down by jason so ive only been up there a few times. Did you end up getting new wheels?


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Twilliams83 said:


> yeah i live down by jason so ive only been up there a few times. Did you end up getting new wheels?


 Not yet man, hopefully before wuste but for now ill settle with the blades since i spent alot according to my wife lol..


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

yesterday my buddy Rigo and I worked on the valves and compressor set up to sit under the tanks as usual. all needed is airline to be connected, compressors turned on and notch zee passenger side frame. 

heres how it turned out on yesterdays progress


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

and how i need to remove my neuspeed stress bar cause its holding up my car : / and yes! my axle is f bombed!!!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

are you goin to the hat tonight? ill be there


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

its a little rainy but yeah ill stop by for some good ol fashion pastrami : )


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

all valves in place with the halp of CrazyMoforz... 









and today i finished up the trunk setup. did new carpet to both rear seats and all flooring. looks very simple. tmrw ill be running the airline and listening for hopefully no airleaks.


----------

